# Light for older snowblower without alternator



## ajpleblanc

Hey guys, 

I have an older machine 924036 (5HP Tec. 24") with no alternator on it. The reasons why NOT to try to put one on there are pretty clear, so I've decided to focus on going with something simple like a battery powered bike headlight. Most of the ones that I've seen seem to be designed to mount on a cross bar, the only problem being is that the older machines don't have anything like that. 

So, my question is, has anyone successfully done this? Do you have pictures? etc? 

Thanks
Andy


----------



## Blue Hill

I would suggest a couple of things. Rechargeable batteries and LED lights. Some of the members have been tinkering with mounting small motorcycle or lawn mower batteries somewhere on their machines to power lights. If you posted some pictures of your machine and where you want to mount your light, it would help a lot. Do you have access to a welder?


----------



## ajpleblanc

Thanks for the reply, that was indeed my aim. 
I'm pretty sure that I have access to a welder, but honestly, I'm looking for something a little more simple. I don't have a garage to work on this, so it's going to have to be bolt-on, at least for now.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

i was at advanced auto parts looking at some $20 led fog lights. i'm going back and check the wattage and if its good i'l buy them and power them with the 12v lawn mower battery i have


----------



## GustoGuy

You can get a pretty good price on a led bicycle headlight that is rechargeable. They last for about 20 minutes to 30 minutes on a charge and mount right to the handle bars. Get 2 and they will light up your work area well. Get a new snowblowers just transfer the light and you Can use it during the summer time on your bike.


----------



## Snowcone

Maybe this young fellows video can spark an idea for you.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

it looks like what i plan to do but it doesn't look like he used and led light. his batterys would last longer between charges if he did


----------



## Jan Rune

I just mounted a 6W led light w/batteries on my snowblower yesterday. I made a couple of 12V 2Ah batterypack from 10 rechargable AA batteries(i have loads) that will power the light for about 2 hours each. 

I wasnt sure that 6W would be enough light, but its very bright.


----------



## detdrbuzzard

hello jan rune, welcome to SBF!! i've been looking for a light like that but haven't come across one yet


----------



## Jan Rune

Thank you William. Good to be here. 

Its not really a outdoor lamp. Its some indoor Ikea lamp w/MR16 socket. I removed the original halogen bulb and replaced it with a MR16 LED flood bulb then waterproofed it with some transparent silicon. This was supposed to be a quick fix. Im waiting for a 18W led utility worklight i ordered from ebay. But since im snowblowing in the dark wearing a headlight i had to do something.


----------



## BB Cub

welcome to sbf. one of the guys last year used two bike lights and put them on a toro or a troy built. took pipe fittings and made a tee and mounted them up by his controls.


----------



## Jan Rune

Yes i actually bookmarked it if its this one youre thinking about: 










http://www.snowblowerforum.com/foru...9-finally-added-lights-my-troy-bilt-pics.html


----------



## Jan Rune

I have just done the impeller mod on mine. So took a few pictures showing how much light a 6W led will put out.


----------



## Blue Hill

LED's are amazing lights. So much light for so little power.


----------



## flintmich

Jan Rune said:


> I just mounted a 6W led light w/batteries on my snowblower yesterday. I made a couple of 12V 2Ah batterypack from 10 rechargable AA batteries(i have loads) that will power the light for about 2 hours each.


Jan - nicely done. Your idea is very clean and basic. I wish I had seen this before starting on my own. My idea ended up being much more complicated and more expensive. I never even considered the thought of creating a battery pack. Good job. I will have to post a build thread of mine when I'm done. I tend to over-think and over-engineer things. I did a big "slap-my-forehead" when I saw your quick, clean and basic idea. 
Thanks for sharing.

TJ


----------



## crazzywolfie

i have never had to clear snow at night time but if i did i would consider using my work light. it use 3 AA batteries and is pretty bright with the low self discharge rechargeable batteries that that i use in it. it has a fairly strong magnetic base so i can pretty much stick it anywhere metal and just aim it where needed.


----------



## dhazelton

There are a bunch of lithium ion battery packs out there meant for jump starting cars and running your computer and so on (I have an Antigravity brand). It wouldn't be hard to put the battery pack in a waterproof pouch and plug in a 12 volt LED light of some sort. They have USB outputs and coax as well so lots of options. That way you have the battery separate for other uses.

http://www.amazon.com/Antigravity-Batteries-Micro-Start-Starter-Personal/dp/B00FDYYK4A


----------



## J_ph

*Waterproof clamp on LED - 190 lumens*

Here's a waterproof camping lamp, with a clamp, runs on 3-AAA's and says it gets 25hrs but probably not on high. A lumens>watts calculator on the web (Lumens to watts (W) conversion calculator) put 190 lumens at approx. 3.2 watts.










Blackfire BBM905 Clamplight Waterproof, Grey - Led Household Light Bulbs - Amazon.com


----------



## chriskeck321

GustoGuy said:


> You can get a pretty good price on a led bicycle headlight that is rechargeable. They last for about 20 minutes to 30 minutes on a charge and mount right to the handle bars. Get 2 and they will light up your work area well. Get a new snowblowers just transfer the light and you Can use it during the summer time on your bike.


 I hooked left threw a fuse then a switch hooked it to the on of the light is either really dim or hook it up different and it works but draws to much and mother dies


----------



## chriskeck321

Jan Rune said:


> Thank you William. Good to be here.
> 
> Its not really a outdoor lamp. Its some indoor Ikea lamp w/MR16 socket. I removed the original halogen bulb and replaced it with a MR16 LED flood bulb then waterproofed it with some transparent silicon. This was supposed to be a quick fix. Im waiting for a 18W led utility worklight i ordered from ebay. But since im snowblowing in the dark wearing a headlight i had to do something.


I had an older artic cat and I hooked the same led on it there was no battery and it worked


----------

